

Ontario Municipal retirement fund (OMERS) to launch $180MM early-stage VC fund - faramarz
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/omers-to-launch-180-million-venture-capital-fund/article2188093/

======
spitfire
If you weren't worried about a bubble, you ought to be now.

~~~
potatolicious
How so?

Canadian investors have traditionally been extremely risk-averse, and the
country has needed this kind of VC activity for years now. Maybe something
like this will go towards bringing back some of the legions of Canadian expats
(like myself) who are currently in the US because the state of the software
industry in Canada is, in a word, pathetic.

------
wildmXranat
Tag for later. Thanks.

